# 1968 GTO Ram Air ii



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey everybody. New here to the forum because of a GTO I found while on vacation in the midwest. Its a 1968 GTO ram air ii. All matching numbers but the rear axle assembly (which is from a chevelle). There is definitely rust and everything needs rebuild. Any thoughts on this find and what the value might be? I appreciate any replies. Thanks!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

bjackson83 said:


> Hey everybody. New here to the forum because of a GTO I found while on vacation in the midwest. Its a 1968 GTO ram air ii. All matching numbers but the rear axle assembly (which is from a chevelle). There is definitely rust and everything needs rebuild. Any thoughts on this find and what the value might be? I appreciate any replies. Thanks!


Searched around on-line and found one reference to Ram Air II -- "By mid-year 1968, a new option called the Ram Air II would debut, with newly designed high flow "round port" (on the exhaust side) cylinder heads." 
Appears as if it is possible that this engine is rare.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome.

Yep RA II is a rare bird.

Member on here is/was restoring a matching #s convertible recently. It would be nice to see some pictures if you want a value assessment. 





:lurk:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Missed out on one 20 years ago for $3500. Crystal Tuqoise/white vinyl top, white interior. Slot mags and jacked up. No rust, but needing a restoration. Passed because I was in the middle of buying a house. Ram air II is the first round port engine/car, and is very rare and valuable. And a very good performer, too. Ram air II cars are worth probably 3 times what a garden variety GTO is worth. Approaching or equalling Judge value.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I believe 199 examples were built in both convertible and hardtop forms. There is a Black on gold ragtop that was found in a barn in upstate NY that was all original, was purchased for approximately 10k, the new owner ran the numbers, and it is a matching numbers 4 speed ram air two car. I have heard he was offered 500k, but remember, thi sis a survivor car featured in magazines. 

To Me the 68 Ram Air 2 is the holy Grail of 68's. I have never seen one, and have only to date seen ram air two firebirds.

I would snap that up if you are financially able to.

Good luck and welcome!!!

Anthony :rofl:

PS if it is Nightshade green it is worth twice the dough!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The book says: Released in June 1968, Ram Air II, head casting (exhaust center port) 96 with an "R" on the front port and "A" on the end port. Block code WY, manual trans, total production -199. Block code XW, automatic trans, total production -47.

Additional checks -Q-jet carb #7028273 -manual trans, #7028270 -automatic trans.


----------



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info everybody. I will get some photos up when I receive them. Still need to do some homework before I pull the trigger on this one...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's a real RA II and numbers-matching (or even if it's "just" a real RA II). It's worth a ton. What's the asking price, if you don't mind?

Bear


----------



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

I can get it for 6k range. I will need to run the numbers first, and the rear axle assembly out of a chevelle worries me a bit. And seeing as how I live in CA and the car lives in the Midwest means I have to go through a third party to get the info I need doesn't help. Also need to make sure the whole car isn't rusted to the point of no return


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If that's a real RA II engine, the engine alone will probably bring 6k (or more). 

Bear


----------



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> If that's a real RA II engine, the engine alone will probably bring 6k (or more).
> 
> Bear


Good to know. Thanks Bear. Ill keep you posted


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Bear is correct. I heard of a ram air 2 block for a manual for sale 10 years ago in Mass. Dude wanted 5K for it and I thought he was nuts back then...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> Bear is correct. I heard of a ram air 2 block for a manual for sale 10 years ago in Mass. Dude wanted 5K for it and I thought he was nuts back then...


..and that was just for the block. The real magic in the RA II is in the cylinder heads. That's where the "gold" is.

Bear


----------



## robb88 (8 mo ago)

ppurfield001 said:


> Searched around on-line and found one reference to Ram Air II -- "By mid-year 1968, a new option called the Ram Air II would debut, with newly designed high flow "round port" (on the exhaust side) cylinder heads."
> Appears as if it is possible that this engine is rare.


had a ram air 11 gto in 1976.it was docile around town untill you put your foot down. stone stock.it did a 12.54 at the track.got 8 mpg no matter how you drove it. suprised a lot of vettes and cameros at the time.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I just met a guy today who has a very nice 68 RAII GTO, it's not for sale though.


----------

